# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  CNC tiện gỗ làm cơ bida

## nlenam1987

Hi các bác,
Cho mình hỏi là có bác nào làm CNC nhỏ lẻ theo yêu cầu không? Mình muốn thử dùng máy tiện CNC để làm mấy cây cơ bida chơi thủ nhưng không biết liên hệ ai. Các bác giúp em với nha.
Thanks.

----------


## ngocbh2001

để chơi thì mua cho nhanh bạn ơi

----------

nlenam1987

----------


## nlenam1987

Mình tò mò muốn vừa nghiên cứu vừa chơi mà bạn.

----------


## anhcos

Cơ nhỏ và dài nên thường thấy họ làm bằng 2 nửa ghép lại.
Xoay nhiều vòng cho chặt và vẫn thấy khá là đồng tâm nên mình nghĩ chắc là tiện, nhưng cái máy như thế nào thì chưa thấy.

----------


## nnk

mình đã mần 1 máy làm cơ cho khách rồi nhé, mà chơi thì mua cơ cho lẹ, chứ nghiên cứu cực thân, nếu bạn có đặt gia công thì cũng là đưa bản vẽ cho người ta làm chứ chẳng ai cho nhòm ngó đâu mà nghiên cứu

----------


## vietnamcnc

Sài gòn thì liên hệ tớ nhé

----------

